# can you look at this budgie



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the budgie I rescued he had been in a small cage for all his life,I have managed to get him on my hand and was hoping to get him flying so he could go in the aviary,but all he does is a belly flop to the floor do you think his legs look a bit odd they seem at a strange angle to me wonder if thats why he wont fly.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That pic makes that Budgie look very very very fat.. and his legs possibly spread so he can take his weight evenly,.... Im not sure he will be flying anywhere in a rush..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No he doesn't look right to me at all. Is he really overweight as he looks it in the picture? Wish you lived near me then you could put my budgies in your aviary. (they drive my o/h wild with their noise :lol: )


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Budgies can get deformed feet from holding on to the same size perch all their lives, and they don't develop/keep the flight muscles they need; given time, he may well fly, you just need to take it slowly, and make sure he's got a good diet with plenty of vitamins/minerals to help him recouperate.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> That pic makes that Budgie look very very very fat.. and his legs possibly spread so he can take his weight evenly,.... Im not sure he will be flying anywhere in a rush..


Thats all he"s done all his life sat and eat I have got him on a diet


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Thats all he"s done all his life sat and eat I have got him on a diet


Just seeing the pic.. is making me think.. he is like 3 times the size of Our Elvis.. :yikes:
Make sure ya get him to move around for his food..


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

he does look over weight well done for rescuing him


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

i know i shouldn't but i think he looks rather cute, well done Sue for giving him a good home lets hope he can fly in a few weeks hun :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Where did you get him from, Bernard Mathews?
Take his weight of slowly, if you have somewhere cool that will help. Then he will need time to build wing muscle.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Where did you get him from, Bernard Mathews?
> Take his weight of slowly, if you have somewhere cool that will help. Then he will need time to build wing muscle.


Bernard Mathews birds dont have that much meat on them:lol::lol:
wondering if I put him on the floor in the aviary in his cage with door open I dont really like birds in cages on there own at least he"d have a load of birds in with him


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't leave him out overnight untill about late April if he has been kept in doors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

suewhite said:


> This is the budgie I rescued he had been in a small cage for all his life,I have managed to get him on my hand and was hoping to get him flying so he could go in the aviary,but all he does is a belly flop to the floor do you think his legs look a bit odd they seem at a strange angle to me wonder if thats why he wont fly.


he has splayed legs


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

SDavies said:


> he has splayed legs


Is there anything I can do to improve them think he is about 4years old


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Is there anything I can do to improve them think he is about 4years old


his legs would of needed splinting in the nest, far to old now but it deosn't look to bad & should do fine  do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

SDavies said:


> his legs would of needed splinting in the nest, far to old now but it deosn't look to bad & should do fine  do you know how much he weighs?


No dont know how to weigh a budgiebut I have got him on a diet as he is over weight food seems the most important thing in his life


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Bernard Mathews birds dont have that much meat on them:lol::lol:
> wondering if I put him on the floor in the aviary in his cage with door open I dont really like birds in cages on there own at least he"d have a load of birds in with him


i would put him in the aviary ...it might help him to fly.... but as you said put his cage in .....so he feels safe ....


----------

